# Sore Throats!



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Rolling on day 6 and still got this f****g wanky tosspotty itchy scratchy nasty cat fur balled up rip ya tonnsels out swing ya tongue in the air sore throat! :x grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

Where the bloody hell do we catch these sorts of bugs from for it to bloody fester this long!  .

Any recommendations for a soother or help get it better please. It is really really getting me down and I can't sleep well let or lone speak because I have now currently lost my voice because of it


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Get some 'disprin'* or 'disprin extra'* from the chemist and gargle it regularly. Then gargle it before you go to bed(the key thing!!). Once gargled dont spit it out though, actually swallow.

This will coat your whole throat, tonsils etc and sooth the irritation, thus allowing you to get better.

*Always read the label for directions of how to use


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Get some 'disprin'* or 'disprin extra'* from the chemist and gargle it regularly. Then gargle it before you go to bed(the key thing!!). Once gargled dont spit it out though, actually swallow.
> 
> This will coat your whole throat, tonsils etc and sooth the irritation, thus allowing you to get better.
> 
> *Always read the label for directions of how to use


There's our KMP telling Abi to swallow and not spit. :wink:


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Warm Honey and whisky. Drink slowly and let the honey stick to your throat. Keep throat warm, curl up in front of blazing fire or in warm bed.

Get well soon. [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

salty warm water gargle and spit out. Do this as often as possible otherwise use strepsils


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

What you really need is some s****n!! It is the best medicine for sore throats! :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> What you really need is some s****n!! It is the best medicine for sore throats! :wink:


How many letters in s****n ?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

One too many!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Day 7 still sore  . Thank you for all your advise . Will pop to the chemist tomorrow and get some disprin extra and do the salt job too. What is really annoying me is it is sore in my ears and tonnsels. So strange but really unbearably sore too. I have tried strepsils, tunes, lockets, Hacks you name it and nothing will even touch soothing it. The only thing that has come close has been large gulps of really hot coffee which sooth it.

Vlastan not sure what you suggested though :roll:.. I can't work out the letterings! Either way I will be gargling and swolling disprin along with knocking back some whisky and honey and gargling and spitting salty water :-*


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I've had this Flu/cough/headache/sore throat thingy since Monday afternoon and I'm just getting over it now Strepsills Extra help my throat but otherwise just plenty of fluids for hydration.We usually have fresh orange juice and lemonade 50/50 in a pint glass vitamin C and fluid.I have been taking beechams cold cure capsules but all they do is mask the symptoms so you can get on with life.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Wallsendmag : My hubby suggested cooking the lemonade in a saucepan. Apparently this is an old fashioned remedy. All I need is the lemo.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

hey abi, sorry to hear about the throat!

you could try this old remedy: Juice from sum fresh ginger, somey honey, add water, shot of brandy, mix it all together, you only want one mouthful and swallow... tastes like crap! but does the job!

OR Warm salt water mouthrinses! dont swallow, or it will make u vomit!

or thirdly, ANTI-BACTERIAL lozenges! best stuff! although they taste like crap too :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Aww thank you. Believe you me I will swollow, spit, gurgle try anything. 
I am in so much pain with it, I wince when I swollow my saliva. That is how bad it is  and it is effecting the little airways from my throat to my ears which are killing me also. This virus is very bad. I'm not sure if I should go to the doctor's about it? If I did what could he give me for it? I am going to try all the remedies you have all suggested though . They all sound like they all may help. Starting off with the salt water one tonight before bed


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

Abi - sounds like you may have got a touch of tonsilitis there. If it feels like someone sticking a knife in your ear when you swallow it probably is !. I suffer from the same from time to time and it makes you feel like sh*te. Get hubby to check your tonsils out (Ooh err issus  ) if theyve got yucky little white dots on them get yourself to the docs for some antibiotics.

Good Luck


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

i should have asked, has it affected your voice?
current NHS guidelines are that any persistent sore throat lasting for longer than 2 weeks should be checked out by a doctor, so yes, make an appointment to see your GP, you'll be fine


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

Abi - I had this a couple of weeks ago too - incredibly painful so you have my sympathy  I found the only thing I could drink and it really helped was Baileys with ice - honest  the cream and coolness really soothed my throat


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Currenty knocking back some tia maria with ice and a bag of salty scratchy crisps to help itch it and scratch it for me :wink: ....still in agony though and tried the salt water last night which numbed it for the night's sleep but not fixed it  .... See it has driven me to drink and nibbles now :!: :wink:


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

I had a really bad throat for over a week - eventually went to the doc and he advised garling with Cordosyl - it's a mouthwash available from Tesco's. Cleared the throat up really quickly...I had already tried all the usual remedies. Good luck.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Poor Abs. Hope you're feeling better today darling.

I had a killer of a sore throat last year where like you it was an effort to swallow and even talk.

This lasted for about three weeks!!! 

I can't remember how i got over it, took just about every medicine under the sun and every vitamin i could and took the opportunity to sunbathe as much as i could  Not much chance of that at the moment though.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Thank you Orgy .

I went to my doctor's yesterday to be told I have pharyngitis. So at least I have now got to the bottom as to why I am in so much pain rolling on day 11 still. Not a single thing can help it get better either. Not the strongest of antibiotics.

Apparently it takes it's own time to heal, takes up to 20 days to clear and stress can bring the onset of it.

So fingers crossed I really do hope it clears soon as I hate pain


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Ohhh get well soon Abi [smiley=sick2.gif] I had something similar a few months back.

At least all that gabbling on here won't wear out the throat too much  :wink:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Dr_Parmar said:


> or thirdly, ANTI-BACTERIAL lozenges! best stuff! although they taste like crap too :?


Try Merocets, or similar - they have local anaesthetic in them so it takes away your pain....other than that, try any of the above (don't believe the salt thing though). If you have a bacterial tonsilitis (pus coming from tonsils) the antibiotics may help. If you have quinsy (the arches in the back of your mouth will be distorted from their normal 'M' shape), get it drainied. and finally, if you keep getting tonsilitis, have them out!

hope you're on the mend.

H


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

My tonsils are so inflammed the poor doctor was struggling to find them  . Tell you what really is helping though gargling asprin.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

sos to hear this Abi 

big spoon of honey, splash of Jif lemon - add hot water

doesn't fix anthing, but soothes 

hope you're feeling better soon :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> My tonsils are so inflammed the poor doctor was struggling to find them  . Tell you what really is helping though gargling asprin.


Told you it would work.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > My tonsils are so inflammed the poor doctor was struggling to find them  . Tell you what really is helping though gargling asprin.
> ...


Dr Kevin,

Is you expertise go beyond the throat area so I can ask you for you advice for another problem?


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

vlastan said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > ^Abi^ said:
> ...


Does pharyngitis class as deep throat??

H


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You lot really! Behave :roll:  . Look I'm smiling because I feel on the mend thanks to KMP's advise of gargling and swollowing  ..... of asprin and lots of rest too . Yippy I'M ALIVE!!!! :-*


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Woops, i should have suggested this.

I did this, and helped me on the mend


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

L8_0RGY said:


> Woops, i should have suggested this.
> 
> I did this, and helped me on the mend


Hehehe what's that? Spit or the swollow technique


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Ha Ha Ha.

Yeah, the swallow technique, i was gargling with it then spat it out but was advised to swallow every time


----------

